# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 28)



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._



*Do you still have the very first wood project you ever made? And what is it?
(Pix if you have any)*
*
*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2015)

The first thing I can remember making was a set of bookends for quite 4H project when I was about 8. One side had a "4", the other an "H". I cut them out of scrap plywood we had lying around and attached them to scrap one-day. (Don't remember how I attached them). I don't know what happened to that either..... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2015)

Negative ghost rider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Negative ghost rider



The tower is full.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 5, 2015)

From 8th grade, the only wood shop class I took. Circa 1978. And my Mom still has it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2015)

My first real wood project was in the 7th grade wood shop class, it was a simple pine spice rack that I was so proud to give to my mother. That one project is what sparked my journey into wood working. It is long gone though, I don't really know what happened to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2015)

Tony said:


> The first thing I can remember making was a set of bookends for quite 4H project when I was about 8. One side had a "4", the other an "H". I cut them out of scrap plywood we had lying around and attached them to scrap one-day. (Don't remember how I attached them). I don't know what happened to that either..... Tony



At least u can remember that far back

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm sure one of my first wood projects involved plywood for a bike ramp/jump of some sort .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I'm sure one of my first wood projects involved plywood for a bike ramp/jump of some sort .


And I have the scars to prove it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

I guess my first wood project was when my dad started letting me help him flip boats, so I don't have it. I can't really remember what my very first project on my own was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

Brink said:


> From 8th grade, the only wood shop class I took. Circa 1978. And my Mom still has it.
> 
> View attachment 82503



I hope you realize that's probably going to self destruct.

TLTSNHB

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Building for sale signs with my old man. We got 100$ to put the sign up in someone's yard. Was a lot of money back then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2015)

One of my first projects was a little organizer for recipes or something that I made my mom a long time ago... I do have my first call I ever made, and the funny thing is it sounds pretty dang good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I hope you realize that's probably going to self destruct.
> 
> TLTSNHB



The lamp that should never have been built...
Need to add another B...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> The lamp that should never have been built...
> Need to add another B...



The Lamp That Should Never Have Been. Period.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> The Lamp That Should Never Have Been. Period.



x3

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 6, 2015)

When I was a little guy I built an airplane out of plywood and scrap wood. I was on the garage roof trying to get the plane up there for a test flight when my dad came out to see what I was doing. I imagine he gave me my first physics lesson right then. The "plane" is long gone. Gary

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------

